# Spring Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

It was more like spring today with chilly wind and spitle rain all day. Fish where not turned on by the rain and cold. But we managed a fish here and there. Then the sun came out bam the fish turned on better. We got one crappie that was 15.5 inches long.

















Fun crew made the day very nice. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work on the catch.


----------

